# Star Wonderbug VS....



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Take a look at Aire SuperPuma or the smaller Aire Puma


----------



## nolichuck (Mar 11, 2010)

You can't go wrong with the Wonderbug. i found one on Craigslist several years ago and have used it many times as a paddle boat. It maneuvers very well with 5 adults on board. I had a Puma for years and it is a great boat; however, it does not have nearly the capacity or agility of the Wonderbug. You should be able to find a used one fairly reasonably. Cheers!


----------

